# Splash Dogs Competition - Phoenix, Az 1/16 - 1/18, 2009



## Sassy Girl (Sep 19, 2008)

There will be a Splash Dogs Dock Jumping Competition from January 16th thrue January 18th, 2009 in Glendale, Arizona. Splash Dogs is pleased to be a part of the 2009 Wags for Wishes, benefiting the Arizona chapter of the Make a Wish Foundation. 

Come on out and see how high your dog can fly! Newcomers are always welcome at Splash Dogs! We offer “Open Practice” for just $10 a day and if your dog is already a flyer, you can compete in one of several Competition Waves held throughout the weekend for just $20! 

For more information - vist us at http://www.splashdogs.com
Or the Wags for Wishes site at http://www.azwags4wishes.com


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like lots of fun! I actually took a look at the agility premium and mapped out how far it would be from San Diego... Just too far!!! I miss having Wags in San Diego. It was so much fun! Anyone who is local should go, it's a great event!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish we were close! The boys are missing the dock for sure!


----------



## Sassy Girl (Sep 19, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Sounds like lots of fun! I actually took a look at the agility premium and mapped out how far it would be from San Diego... Just too far!!! I miss having Wags in San Diego. It was so much fun! Anyone who is local should go, it's a great event!!!


There actually is still a Wags for Wishes down near San Diego...It was held at Otay Ranch in Chula Vista. Mark your calendar now, Splash Dogs and Wags for Wishes will be back in Chula Vista this coming July....
http://www.wagsforwishes.com/


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

I went to the 07 event and had a blast. Anyone who can get over there with your fur-people, I highly reccomend you do!!


----------

